Using huffman trees to improve typing speed - rijoja
======
ColinWright
I have a feeling that this submission might not be what you intended. Were you
trying to submit a link? Were you trying to ask a question?

~~~
rijoja
Thank you! Must've forgotten the url while posting. Made a new one instead,
see below! Is there some way I can delete this one or is it perhaps okay to
leave it be?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18771124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18771124)
or sigma.eruditenow.com/theory.html

~~~
ColinWright
Usually you can delete for up to two hours, so long as there are no comments.
Delete your reply, then I'll delete mine, and you should be able to delete the
original.

If it's not in time, don't fret.

PS: I would have emailed you this to get it to you more quickly, but you don't
have contact details in your profile.

 _PPS: Too late._

